# Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguaia' Flower



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

_Ludwigia inclinata_ var. _verticillata_ 'Araguaia' has been growing emersed and flowering for me lately.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow Very cool AT..Gotta love it...
Now all you need is a swarm of pollinating Bee's. LOL!
-O


----------

